# How to make a Pessoa



## druid (25 September 2006)

Step by step guide, with pics. 

Assemble all materials:
2 x spring clips
1 x swivel spring clip
12m of rope (I used two 6m lengths of 8mm marine gauge polypropylene in red and white/blue, this makes sorting out the Pessoa for atatchment much easier as it's basically colour coded!)
Electrical tape
Scissors
Fake fur girth sleeve
A horse's rug to help with measurements

*Step 1.*
Take your first 6m length of rope and thread it though the swivel clip so it sits in the middle of the rope, like so






*Step 2*
Clip the swivel clip to the approximate place a roller would lie on the rug. Measure the length of rope on one side required to reach the hocks (fillet string :w and thread through the girth sleeve until this point.






*Step 3*
Do the same with the rope on the other side of the clip but thread it through the girth sleeve from the _opposite_ side.











*Step 4*
Cut the other 6m rope into two 3m sections. Attach one of these 3m pieces to the loose end of rope protruding from the girth sleeve. With a square knot and electrical tape the loose tails back to thier respective ropes.











*Step 5*
Thread the rope through one of the spring clips. Double the rope back on itself to make a loop and secure with a Taut line knot. (This knot allows direct adjustment of the loop size but does not move under pressure). Tape the tail end to the rope which emerges from the knot (i.e _not_ the rope which the knot slides on!!)











*Step 6*
Repeat steps 4 &amp; 5 on the other side of the Pessoa with the other 3m section of rope. The end!

*Fitting*

Nb. Please note in these pictures the horse wear's an elastic surcingle which should NOT be used for lunging - these pics were taken for reference only. The fur sleeve is also a little low in these pics. (Also excuse muddy, pissed off horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

_Position  1_





The swivel clip attaches to the crupper/top dee of the roller (imagine people, imagine :w. The red rope runs up the sides, through the bit ring and goes between the front leg to be clipped to the martingale/draw rein dee. (The taut line knot is used to adjust the red rope length and thus the fit)

_Position  2_





Identical to position 1 except the red line clips attach to the side rein dees.

_Position  3_





Identical to position 1 except the red line clips attach to the top dee.

Enjoy!


----------



## Doreys_Mum (25 September 2006)

oooh, you're one smart lass you!!!

How much would you sell a ready made one for then


----------



## Benefice1 (25 September 2006)

snap doreys_mum - that was exactly what i was thinking!!


----------



## druid (25 September 2006)

Lol.....hmmm, gimme  awhile to add up the cost of making one and I'll let you know!!


----------



## SilGathien (25 September 2006)

Very clever!

I just bought one &gt;:[

However, very BluePeter like, and therefore, mine would not end up like that :S


----------



## druid (25 September 2006)

Really...it's easy, that took me 20mins max to make and I've only played around with a real Pessoa twice!


----------



## CastleMouse (25 September 2006)

That is brilliant B! And I'm sure it's much cheaper than a ready-made Pessoa 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well done, great instructions!


----------



## SirenaXVI (25 September 2006)

Yeh but you are obviously gifted Druid - any that I made would definately not look like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I am very impressed - you clever thing you


----------



## riotgirl (25 September 2006)

Blimey Druid, am very impressed!  Mine would just look like a mass of knots and string...


----------



## Emily99 (25 September 2006)

Brilliant well done!!

Go buy in bulk and wack them on ebay LOL


----------



## spaniel (25 September 2006)

Nah....dont bother making them.  get this post and the instructions deleted from here and sell the method on Ebay for tenner a time.


----------



## sevenoceans (25 September 2006)

Snap..... Were gonna make myself one, Well done you... I am a sailor and know my knots... so that won't take me long....


----------



## PapaFrita (25 September 2006)

Oh Druid, you're soooooo clever!!! Am going to make one pronto!!


----------



## druid (25 September 2006)

You're welcome, guys. The entertaining bit? I don't even use a Pessoa or lunge  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 This one was actually made for Niamhy


----------



## MillionDollar (25 September 2006)

Snap! I made mine a couple of weeks ago, it is soooo easy! Don't spend £99 just get a bit of rope and some clips and spend 20 mins on it!


----------



## Ginn (25 September 2006)

Wow! That is clever!! So how much would you charge for a ready made one (Im useless with knots!)


----------



## Doreys_Mum (25 September 2006)

Next week... how to use the pessoa....


----------



## Oaksflight (25 September 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Rosyryan (25 September 2006)

This pattern for a pessoa is brilliant!!  Last year "yard-know-it-all", Borrowed mine to "school" a horse, and boot-legged my pessoa!  Without asking GGRRRR,didn't even give me a box of choss, anyway my naughty friend knew what she was upto and fiddled around with the knots so she was unable to adjust it  to fit afore-mentioned horse,  Anyways don't mind too much as I paid peanuts for her Polo, heehee, I really hate people who don't have the manners to ask!!.  She could have had the instructions as well if she had, had the manners to ask,  horse looked as though it was wearing a "cats-cradle"


----------



## Niamhy (26 September 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
You're welcome, guys. The entertaining bit? I don't even use a Pessoa or lunge  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 This one was actually made for Niamhy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Indeedy, lucky me!! This girl is a genius!! 


Now the big question, will Niamhy be able to assemble same on horsey?

ps As you know Murph is off for 6-8 weeks, this was supposed to be used for him, but will now be used on the Yos mare that im riding!


----------



## Xanthoria (7 November 2007)

This is great!

But wait - can I ask, as I haven't seen a real Pessoa rig, but why do you need two pieces of rope - wouldn't one running all the way back to front work just as well, without the knots in step 4?

Am I missing something essential? (It's quite possible!)


----------

